# Personalized Treat Jars



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is my newest thing! 

I made the treat jar and hubby made the yummy treats!


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, that's cute!! Chico wants one


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is FABULOUS!! I definitely want one. How tall is it? Does the lid "seal"? Do you take paypal? I most definitely have to have one. PM me with all the info and I will definitely take one!

Brodysmom


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, please PM me with all the info too. Chico wants one for his 6 month b-day. ;-)


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, I got so many responses with these!!! I wasn't expecting this! lol 

Well, they are 6 inches tall and seal very nicely! They are a bit heavy being they are made of glass. I can add just about any sort of jewels, or none at all. I will need your color/shape (of jewels) preference. I will try my best to find them.

The whole thing estimates to about $10.00 - That is the jar, jewels, time and the insane amount of etching solution that is used. I didn't think when I made Bailey's that I would use sooo much, that stuff isn't cheap! lol

For $2.00 more my hubby can add a batch of his homemade treats! You can choose the flavor. 

I just need zip/postal codes and I can get the shipping quotes before I make the jars. Like I said, being glass (and filled with treats) they won't be the lightest things. I don't want to make them unless you are for sure going to get one, despite the shipping cost. Know what I mean! lol

I am still waiting on my bank card so that I can finish my PayPal account. I don't know why its taking so long, but for the time being a money order will be great.

Send me a PM with your details and I will get them started. Please remember, they do take time to make and I have like 6 people wanting them! lol Wow, I am excited!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL see nice things like this makes me dislike you more and more!

this is so cute!

What favor are the treats


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

hehehe, I am sorry! 

The treats can be any one flavor, chicken or sweet potato work great! But, whatever flavor you choose, we will try and work with.  We can do 2 flavored combinations or add an additional flavor to make 2 different kinds for an additional dollar, which is for the cost of the food. 

Oh, I wanted to add... for those of you with more then 1 dog, I can put just "Treats", "Snacks" or any one word saying you want on it. 

I can also make them for cats and other animals.... just give me a PM!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm LOL another one of your things i need to add to my list of things i'll buy once i get some extar cash! 

No need to be sorry i'll just come steal your criut and chi


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Omg cute! I'd be all over that if I didn't think it'd break in the truck lol.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

aaw. That's really neat!!!!  Pepper would love that. Too bad am toooo far away from y'all. 
Guess I'll have to find on in my area. hehehe


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Pepper , she could mail it to you


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can mail them anywhere! I just need postal codes (aka zip codes) for shipping quotes!

Venus, yeah... not a good thing to have bumping around the truck! lol Broken glass is no fun to clean out of the floor ridges, believe me!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow you are so talented!
I Love them!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> Venus, yeah... not a good thing to have bumping around the truck! lol Broken glass is no fun to clean out of the floor ridges, believe me!


God I'd give anything for those ridges right now. No, worse, we got carpet. Looks nice- does not work well with dogs lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah, carpet... see I wanted carpet in our truck! Those ridges sucked on bare feet in the morning! lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I have 12 orders now... I really didn't think these were going to be such a hit! 

If anyone else wants one let me know this weekend if you can, Monday I am taking all of the zip/postal codes in to the post office and getting shipping quotes. 

I'd like to do it all at once since its quite a drive for me.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> Ah, carpet... see I wanted carpet in our truck! Those ridges sucked on bare feet in the morning! lol


Yeah. The freightliner we had before this (Peterbilt) had the ridges. I didn't like that at the time, but now having the carpet (which I had wished for then) is so much harder to clean. It's comfier and looks nicer, but we had an air gun on the passenger seat in the freightliner, so it was sooo much easier to clean lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah, a Freightshaker! lol 

We had a KW, it was ok, but really small! The person before us must have been a chain-smoker, the whole thing reeked!!! When we got it we scrubbed it down with cleaner and had air fresheners etc. Didn't help too much, but made it livable! lol

I've never seen a truck with carpet, I imagine it gets messy quickly though! We had a broom, when we got stuff on the floor, we opened the doors and swept it out. lol


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Do you have paypal by the way?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

No, sorry at the moment I don't. I do have an account, but its not activated because I am waiting on my bank card to come in the mail. I am actually starting to get worried I am not going to be seeing it, I've been waiting for more a while now! Which reminds me I have to call my bank tomorrow and find out what the heck is going on!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

How else can you pay for something overseas? Can you do a funds transfer through banks?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am not sure, how does one do that? I am planning to go to my bank first thing in the morning to figure out where my card is, I might have to get another one. 

I got a personal one so I could avoid using our main bank card, I don't want that info online for security reasons. But, if I have to wait another "4-6 weeks" as they said, then I will probably just have to use that one. I don't want to though!

Let me see what I can do tomorrow, I will get back to you!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

cheers hun, I did get your email though, will have a think about what to put on them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> Ah, a Freightshaker! lol
> 
> We had a KW, it was ok, but really small! The person before us must have been a chain-smoker, the whole thing reeked!!! When we got it we scrubbed it down with cleaner and had air fresheners etc. Didn't help too much, but made it livable! lol
> 
> I've never seen a truck with carpet, I imagine it gets messy quickly though! We had a broom, when we got stuff on the floor, we opened the doors and swept it out. lol


Yeah, that air gun really came in handy... We can kinda wipe off or sweep out stuff lying on top of the carpet in front. But this Peterbilt has the detachable bunk, so theres that huge lip in the floor, so we can't do anything with the back... where all the messes happen lol.

Ah a KW. Hubbys favorite lol. Once we get enough money to actually get our own truck he wants another Kenworth (used to have one but he lost it). A buddy of his has a newer Western Star and those are so spacious. A 64" bunk on one of those feels like 3x the size of this 70" Peterbilt bunk.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, big DUH moment for me today! Due to my serious lack of sleep last night, I drove out to the post office today to get everyone's shipping quotes and wouldn't you know it... it was CLOSED! 

I sat in my car for about 5 minutes trying to think why the heck they were closed on a MONDAY.... I had completely forgotten that today is Presidents day! 

So, I will get the shipping quotes tomorrow and get to the bank about my card as well. 

I am going to bed early tonight!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

shoot I wish I would have caught this a little earlier... I would have loved to purchase one for Evian and another one for Gizmo...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I've gotten more orders since I posted that, so I have another run to the post office to make. If you still wanted to place an order, let me know!


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

God those are CUTE! I want one. We need to meet anyhow to let the dogs play and I have a gift for Bailey.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a couple gifts for Izzy that I bought for her secret Santa thing. I agree, meeting for a playdate would be fun!  

If you want one, let me know!


----------

